# 

## Voland BulgakOFF

.
   -,     ? 
   -  ))

----------


## Olio

,   http://www.akkord-tour.com.ua/store....385/land_id/20

----------


## kapra

,   
   ,      .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

15  ...   ,      ... ....
    -     (

----------


## Olio

> 15  .

   -      (   :) ),  -  3/4

----------


## kobieta

> -     (

   ...
,          ... 
  -

----------


## Rumata



----------


## aneisha

.       .      .       .        .     .

----------

- 250 ,      100   150 (  ).  ,   ,     250    (    ).         
       ,    :)

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

²!!! 
 : 
       ,       890 .   -  .
  ,     - http://angatravel.com.ua/ru/avtobusn...v-z-kieva.html
    "-". (100 ) 
  -     !   !     .      (  ) -    .
            - , , ,   , , -... 
,              -   ! 
      - "        ". 
         -       -  ! )) 
:    !     ! ))

----------


## Uspeh_88

,      ,     !

----------


## InGreen

> ²!!! 
>  : 
>        ,       890 .   -  .
>   ,     - http://angatravel.com.ua/ru/avtobusn...v-z-kieva.html
>     "-". (100 ) 
>   -     !   !     .      (  ) -    .
>             - , , ,   , , -... 
> ,              -   ! 
>       - "        ". 
> ...

  ,     .        --     .
 -     InGreen/ 
   '    .     Ͳ    -.
  (   )  2  3 .    ,      .
    - http://ingreen.in.ua/tours/outpoltava/out008
      - http://ingreen.in.ua/news/017
ϲ    - http://vk.com/lviv_2  
   !!

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !

        ?

----------

> ?

  !    쳺,       -.         . /)))))) -   /   

> 

      ,

----------

> !

       ()                , ,   ...

----------


## Julia S

38   5 ,
        2*- 3*, ;
      ;
 ,   ;
  -   ;
  ().
 , !)

----------


## DeNata

-      .    - .      -       .   ,   .        .   .

----------


## Enter

,

----------


## DeNata

,

----------


## Enter

> ,

     ? 
       ,      ,  ,  ,     ...

----------


## DeNata

> ? 
>        ,      ,  ,  ,     ...

  ,      ,    .       .

----------


## Karen

> ...

     

> ,  .     .  . 
>  -          "",            ,     . 
>  -    ,        ,   , , ,  .   ,   ,     ,   . 
>  -      ,            .   ,     .

     

> -     ,              . 
>  -       , ,   . 
>  -              ,       . 
>  -     .     ,    .

     

> -      .  ,    . 
>  -      30    . 
>  -  ,    ,      .        . 
>  -     ,           . 
>  -  , ,          .          . 
>   -  ,      ,     ,             . 
>  ,    ,    ,     .     ,     .

     

> ,

----------


## les

,      "" (,  ).
     -  ,  .
        .   ,   .
     ,  ,  .
    ,  , , ,  -     .
     ,       --. 
  :          ,    .

----------


## FaviaTravel_manager

-            )
  -      ,    ,   .
     ,    -

----------


## les

> -            )
>   -      ,    ,   .
>      ,    -

   !  ,                ,        ,       .        . 
   " "     .     ,   ,     ,   .

----------

> ,

          300 /  .   ,     )
    ?

----------


## Enter

> 300 /  .   ,     )
>     ?

    1-3 .  3 .
   600 . .    . 
 3    , ,  -      .

----------


## les

(   )  400.   ,    .
,            180 .  .   , ,  .

----------


## Hellwalker

,        :)  ,    ,        ,      :)

----------



----------


## vysoczkij

.   https://busfor.ua/       .          .        .

----------


## MAD_MAX

... .         ?   ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6iDCa2YALQ

  .   )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )))

----------


## Eww

,    .

----------


## ukrainian

-,         ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

> 8      ,

      ?

----------


## Svet-lana

,       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,       .

    ,     .

----------

